# oh nooo my coffee table......



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Put a shock collar on your husband!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Put a shock collar on your husband!


Great idea... but what am I going to do about the dog LOL?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely crate before you go to bed. As for DH..... come on buddy, she's destroying your home too!!! Plus, it just seems like reenforcing bad behavior to keep leaving her unsupervised ( which is what it amounts to). Don't mean to sound cold, but I would be LIVID ..... with DH.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

LOL the shock collar on the husband is funny. : I'm kinda having the same issue's. we just got a new puppy and seems if I'm not the one watching her shes getting into trouble. I would be putting her in her crate when you go to bed, even if he is still up. better to be safe then sorry. mine likes the electrical cords, so when I can't watch her shes in the crate.
good luck

Debbie & mason


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I was going to say smack hubby upside the head (figuratively, of course), but I like the shock collar better!! LOL!! But seriously, I would have a heart-to-heart with him about making a serious effort to watch her, because not only is your house being damaged, but Layla could get into something that could wind up in her getting seriously hurt or sick. Maybe you can use an x pen so she can be in the room with him but not be able to get into mischief. If neither of these options work, then I don't think you have any choice but to crate her when you go to bed.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

The shock collar idea for hubby is sounding better and better...

Do you think there is a way to set one on a timer... say shock him every 5 minutes or so? Or can I train Layla to push the button every 5 minutes... just to make sure he is paying attention LOL?

Poor Layla, I didn't catch her in the act.. now that stinker is going to think it's ok again.

Putting her in the crate when I go to bed is not going to be easy, her crate is in the family room, which is where hubby spends his evenings. She is gonna be barking and whining like crazy... oh well, she will stop after a few nights of it I hope.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Setting a timer actually isn't a bad idea. Most cell phones have a timer on them somewhere, but it would mean hubby would have to be diligent about re-setting it every time for the next wake-up call.


----------



## redddog (May 9, 2009)

Gotta agree even though I am technically a DH myself. 

If he's presiding over the bad behavior, he's on the hook. My wife would KILL me.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

crate 'em both lol.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Could your husband have AD/HD? People with the disorder tend to hyperfocus on things they enjoy, TV, reading etc and almost takes a bomb to get their attention. Not trying to be nosy but I am speaking from experience. It may just be very difficult for DH to focus on both Layla and whatever else he is doing. I would be concerned about Layla getting hurt when she is not properly supervised.


----------

